# Denryu vs. Whirlpool



## The Omskivar

Denryu said:


> >:(  Third times the charm I guess.  I refuse to give up on this arena.
> 
> 3 vs. 3 Single
> Set Style
> 1 week DQ Time
> 45% Damage Cap
> Banned Moves: OHKOs, Direct Healing moves, Weather Moves, Chills limited to 3/Pokemon
> Arena: The Lost Desert
> 
> The Lost Desert is exactly as it says. Lost. No-one knows exactly where it is, what its name is, or how large it is. The trainers and the referee came upon the spot while expecting to end up in some vacation spot. Being so far from civilization that a rescue vehicle would take forever to get there, the trainers have decided to have a battle to pass the time.
> 
> The desert itself isn't very spectacular. It is simply dune after dune after dune of endless sand, stretching off towards the horizon. Of course, Pokemon are limited to one area that is about 10 metres by 10 metres for the fight. Just off to the right of the center of the area is a small oasis. A lone palm tree stands on a grassy knoll surrounded by a ring of water large enough to allow most water-types to move around freely.
> 
> Because the battlers are fighting in an extremely hot desert, all but the following Pokemon will use 1.5x more energy than they normally would: Sandshrew, Cacnea, Trapinch, Vibrava, Baltoy, Hippopotas, Skorupi, Sandile, Darumaka, Scraggy, and Dwebble. The arena also starts under the effects of Sunny Day, However, at the end of every round there is a 25% chance that the weather will change between being sunny and being in a sandstorm.
> 
> At the beginning of every round one of the following Pokemon will show up at the spot, remaining until the end of the round. Realizing that a battle is in progress, the Pokemon will only act if hit by an attack (this could be an attack that misses or an attack that hits all opponents). The Pokemon that can appear are as follows:
> 
> 25% chance: Sandshrew, which will use Slash
> 25% chance: Sandile, which will use Crunch
> 15% chance: Hippopotas, which will use Sand Tomb
> 15% chance: Maractus, which will use Petal Dance
> 10% chance: Vibrava, which will use Dragonbreath
> 5% chance: Sigilyph, which will use Air Slash or Psybeam (50% chance for each)
> 5% chance: Darmanitan, which will use Flare Blitz or Hammer Arm (50% chance for each)
> 
> Additional Rules: Fully Evolved Pokemon are banned


*Denryu's Active Squad*

Caber the Male Gurdurr
Ability: Sheer Force
Item: Black Belt

Hohner the Male Chingling
Ability: Levitate
Item: Soothe Bell

Iron Tooth the Male Axew
Ability: Rivalry
Item: Lucky Egg
Move Modification: Elemental Bane

Preveza the Female Horsea
Ability: Sniper
Item: Dragon Scale

Chelsae the Female Skorupi
Ability: Sniper
Item: Razor Claw

Doppelgäng'd the Male Mareep
Ability: Static

Ra Viksmo the Male Darumaka
Ability: Hustle

Constantine the Male Piplup
Ability: Torrent
Item: Lucky Egg

Zorrilla the Female Alrunnik
Ability: Stench
Item: King's Rock

Gemini the Unknown Klink
Ability: Minus


*Whirlpool'S Active Squad*

Shelly the Female Shellos
Ability: Sticky Hold
Item: Water Stone
Body Modification: Of the Sea

Wisp the Male Haunter
Ability: Levitate

Draco the Male Deino
Ability: Hustle
Body Modification: Echolocation

Earthdrake the Male Trapinch
Ability: Hyper Cutter

Spiderweb the Female Joltik
Ability: Compoundeyes

Sharplight the Male Ralts
Ability: Synchronize

Snowshake the Female Vanillite
Ability: Ice Body

Snowveil the Female Swinub
Ability: Snow Cloak

Stingstab the Male Skorupi
Ability: Sniper

Scarlet the Female Sandile
Ability: Intimidate


*Next Round*
-Denryu sends out
-Whirlpool sends out and attacks
-Denryu attacks
-I ref (and hope that Alrunnik isn't a bitch to ref because lsalksdjghsaldkjgh fakemon)


----------



## Eta Carinae

Alright, let's go with Chelsae and aim for the first Drapion in ASB (I think).


----------



## Whirlpool

While same-Pokémon battles are pretty awesome, it feels like a Trapinch day today.

Trap yourself in a Rock Tomb, then go ahead and Sub (15%) up; follow with a Focus Energy. _Unless you can't create that barrier because there's only sand, in which case Dig down and follow your other commands. If you're Taunted, spam Bulldoze; if she Protects on the second or third action while you're Taunted, take out your anger with Feint.

*Rock Tomb/Dig (down)/Bulldoze ~ Substitute (15%)/Bulldoze/Feint ~ Focus Energy/Bulldoze/Feint*

this probably has so many loopholes_


----------



## Eta Carinae

Alright Chelsae, let's try and mess with them.  Don't worry about him using Rock Tomb, the arena description specifically says "dune after dune after dune of endless sand".

You have an easy speed advantage, so start off by scuttling up and *grabbing on to him* with your claws as hard as possible, not letting go for the entire round.  Next up use *Aqua Tail* if you're able to swing your tail around and hit him.  If you can't, just use *Bug Bite*.  Same on the third action.  If he manages to escape your grasp and gets underground, *Swords Dance* for the rest of the round.

*Grab on ~ Aqua Tail/Bug Bite/Swords Dance x2*


----------



## The Omskivar

Just posting to let you two know that I'm expecting to have this reffing done within a few days.  My mom's making me do useful things while I'm staying at her house on top of the steady stream of homework I've had for about a week now.  I haven't forgotten abotu it, I'm just a bit swamped IRL at the mo.


----------



## The Omskivar

The two Trainers threw out their Pokeballs, revealing a Skorupi and a Trapinch.  Both Pokemon enjoyed the sand for a few moments as they listened to their Trainers' commands and the referee attempted in vain to pitch a protective tent.


Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Scuttling about enjoying the familiar environment.
*Item:* Razor Claw


Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Raring to go.

*ROUND ONE BEGIN*​A Sandshrew poked its head out from the sand next to a cactus.  Seeing the two other Pokemon, it toddled over to watch them curiously.  Chelsae noticed it and eyed it for a moment, then remembered her commands just in time.  As Earthdrake realized the futility of attempting to summon rocks from this sand, he quickly dug an escape route big enough for it and its future substitute; just before he could disappear through it, Chelsae scampered over and dug her claws into his tough outer shell.  It didn't hurt at all, but the Skorupi had stabbed far enough into Earthdrake that she was carried down the hole with him.  

Stopping about six feet beneath the dunes, Earthdrake attempted to shake off the perpetrator, but she just smirked and whipped her tail in circles before bringing it crashing down on Earthdrake's head with all the force of a tidal wave.  Water from hammerspace showered the tunnel, though not enough to flood it.  The Trapinch cried out sharply, then shook himself off and scooped up some sand, molding it into his own likeness.  It was shoddy craftsmanship, but it would do the trick; Earthdrake breathed some life into his creation, which sprang forward and shattered instantly against the force of a second Aqua Tail.  Earthdrake took this small window of opportunity to look his opponent over.  Which parts of her body were the most vulnerable?  Which parts did she subconsciously protect?  After a bit of thinking, Earthdrake thinks he's got it down, as the ref blows his whistle and signals the end of the round.

The Sandshrew cocks its head, wondering where its new friends went.  After a few moments, it burrows away.

*ROUND ONE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Still clinging on, grinning.
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* A little more focused.​

*Calculations*
Latch on- 2% energy
Dig- 6% energy
Aqua Tail- 13% damage, 8% energy
Substitute- 10% health, 5% energy
Aqua Tail- 13% damage, 8% energy
Focus Energy- 3% energy


*Notes*
-Trapinch knew it would be making a Sub, so it accounted for that when digging.  Skorupi and Trapinch are close enough to the same size that if there was room for a second Trapinch, there was room for both the Skorupi and the swinging of a tail.
-The weather is still Sunny Day, but it did not reach underground; thus, Aqua Tail was unaffected.
-This round, a Sandshrew was derping around on the dunes.
-No crits from the Razor Claw.
-Denryu attacks next.


----------



## Whirlpool

I...don't understand how a Skorupi would be long and/or flexible enough to swing its tail to where its head is?

Unless I'm missing something about Skorupi's length or scorpion anatomy.

Edit: Oh, ignore me. Never mind.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Why did Earthquake damage from the second Aqua Tail?  I thought it hit the Sub?


----------



## The Omskivar

The Substitute took 10%, the Aqua Tail took 13%.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Wow, massive arithmetic fail on my part >.<  I was getting 100 - 10 - 13 = 87.

Anyway, good work Chels!  Stay latched on, and keep pounding away with those *Aqua Tail*s!  If Earthquake decides to return to the surface, switch with B*ug Bite*s.  If you lose your grip on him, continue with your same commands, unless he's returned to the surface without you, in which case *follow* him, and _then_ continue your commands.

*Aqua Tail/Bug Bite/Follow x3*


----------



## The Omskivar

By the by, to make some sort of strategic approach a possibility, I'm going to ref the Pokemon in the environment as attacking the nearest battler, not necessarily the Pokemon that attacked them.  Unless this is specifically against the arena's idea, in which case let me know and I won't.


----------



## Eta Carinae

The Omskivar said:


> By the by, to make some sort of strategic approach a possibility, I'm going to ref the Pokemon in the environment as attacking the nearest battler, not necessarily the Pokemon that attacked them.  Unless this is specifically against the arena's idea, in which case let me know and I won't.


Yeah, sorry, that isn't really the intention.  It just wouldn't make much sense for say, a Sandile to see him/herself by a move, and then decide to randomly attack the Pokemon closest to it when it could spend another five seconds to get true revenge.


----------



## Whirlpool

Faint Attack out of his grip - as in, go intangible and pop up somewhere (as per Mean Look's description of the move), preferably out of Chelsae's reach. Then, Dig _diagnonally upwards_ (i.e. make a separate tunnel from your entrance); try to collapse it behind you as you go. Now, as she tries to follow you, bury her with an Earthquake.

*Faint Attack ~ Dig (upwards) ~ Earthquake*

contrived commands go!


----------



## The Omskivar

Denryu said:


> Yeah, sorry, that isn't really the intention.  It just wouldn't make much sense for say, a Sandile to see him/herself by a move, and then decide to randomly attack the Pokemon closest to it when it could spend another five seconds to get true revenge.


No worries.  Honestly now that it's not one in the morning it sounds wrong to me too >.>

Reffing soooooooon


----------



## The Omskivar

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 82%
*Status:* Still clinging on, grinning.
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 77%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* A little more focused.

*ROUND TWO BEGIN*​Unseen by the battlers, a geyser of sand erupted from between two dunes, and a baby Hippopotas emerged from under the desert.  It lazily began to plod through the sand, seeming not to be aware of anything, or having any sort of thoughts at all, really.

Under the sand, Chelsae whipped her water-coated tail around again, aiming for the underbelly of the enemy Trapinch; she cursed herself inwardly as Earthdrake twisted to the side suddenly, escaping her grip and avoiding the attack.  Chelsae's tail slammed into the sand beneath them, the water releasing and soaking the bottom of the tunnel.  She shook her head indignantly, then grabbed onto Earthdrake again.  He simply turned and smiled at her, then faded from view completely.  Chelsae's claws kept moving with the force of her grip, leaving her comically hugging herself for a moment before she turned to see Earthdrake reappear in the tunnel, closer to the surface.

Sputtering insecty cursewords, she followed the Trapinch to where he had reappeared; as she reached him, she dug her pointy mouthparts into his back.  Earthdrake winced in pain, then shook her off and began tunnelling upwards at an angle; as Chelsae tried to follow him, he rewarded her with a faceful of sand, and when she cleared it and tried again, all evidence of a tunnel was gone.  The mouth of the original tunnel began to pour a small stream of sand on top of Chelsae, threatening to cave in, and she hurried to exit before she was trapped underneath.

When she reached the surface, struggling to keep her footing on the loose sand, Earthdrake was already there, waiting for her.  With a jowly grin, he reared up on his hind legs, then slammed his front legs onto the sand, sending a massive showckwave rippling throughout the dunes.  Many of them sank to assume flatter shapes, and the poor Hippopotas was thrown off of its little feet as it gutturally cried out in pain; Chelsae managed to stay on her feet by digging her claws into the sand, but was slid back about eight or nine feet either way.

Another geyser of sand blasted from the Hippopotas, this one aimed directly at Earthdrake.  He suddenly found himself completely encased in sand; he managed to shake it off of his head, but was unable to free himself before the end of the round.  Snivelling, the Hippopotas retreated to find its mother, as a harsh wind picked up and began blowing sand around the battlefield, so much that it almost completely blocked out the sun.

*ROUND TWO FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 89%
*Energy:* 67%
*Status:* Laughing at Earthdrake's predicament.
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Struggling to move his legs.​

*Calculations*
Aqua Tail- 8% energy (missed)
Faint Attack- 6% energy
Bug Bite- 7% damage, 4% energy
Dig- 6% energy
Follow- 3% energy
Earthquake- 11% damage, 8% energy

Hippopotas' Sand Tomb- 4% damage

*Notes*
-Aqua Tail missed.
-Earthquake hit the Hippopotas, who used Sand Tomb.
-Earthdrake is trapped at the legs.
-Faint Attack was used to escape, not for damage.
-Skorupi is so much faster than Trapinch that it would've been able to catch up and use Bug Bite reasonably in the same action.
-The weather changed from Sunny Day to Sandstorm at the end of the round.
-Uninspired reffing is uninspired.
-Whirlpool attacks next.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Whirlpool

> -Skorupi is so much faster than Trapinch that it would've been able to catch up and use Bug Bite reasonably in the same action.


Doesn't the total distance traveled in an action by Dig (down) matter, too, even though Skorupi are faster? Most of the time, only that distance can be covered by most Pokémon in one action.

ignore this if it doesn't make sense in case i'm completely tired commands to be edited in later


----------



## The Omskivar

Erm the way I saw it, as discussed, was that Earthdrake was still in the tunnel, he was just farther up towards the entrance.  Which is still the distance covered by a single Dig (down), not even that.  It makes sense, it was only a distance of about three to four feet.


----------



## Whirlpool

Blow her away with a Gust so that she's at least beyond the distance she can cover in an action; use it twice if you need to, but not more than that. Follow up with Natural Gift (which is a physical move for whatever reason). Feint in case of Protect and the like.

*Gust/Feint ~ Natural Gift/Gust/Feint ~ Natural Gift/Gust/Feint*


----------



## The Omskivar

DQ Warning for Denryu.  C'mon man this is one of my favorites to ref


----------



## Eta Carinae

Aaaahhh what is this I thought I posted!

Alright, if I remember correctly, first I want you to *Faint Attack*, which as well as damaging Earthdrake will put you behind him.  Wait until right before she uses Gust if you have to, just make sure you avoid it.  For the next two actions, if Earthdrake is still trapped in the sand, or cannot move his head around to hit you with Gust, *Aqua Tail*.  If he has become loose, or he can reach his head around, keep using the same *Faint Attack* strategy to get behind him and hit him, avoiding the Gusts.

*Faint Attack ~ Aqua Tail/Faint Attack x2*

Still really sorry about this.  I probably did something idiotic like typing this all out and forgetting to hit the "Post Reply" button.


----------



## The Omskivar

*ROUND TWO FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 89%
*Energy:* 67%
*Status:* Laughing at Earthdrake's predicament.
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 66%
*Energy:* 65%
*Status:* Struggling to move his legs.

*ROUND THREE BEGIN*​
Bounding jollily over a dune came a carefree Maractus, swaying in the sand and barely bothered at all.  Meanwhile, Earthdrake struggled against his earthy prison; frustrated, he turned his head and released a ferocious blast of wind at Chelsae, but was angered to see that his target had disappeared.  Suddenly, a pointed claw thwacked him on the back of the head, and Chelsae scampered a foot or so back as Earthdrake snapped at her reflexively.  His feet loosened a little, which might have had something to do with the wind scattering some sand, but he still couldn't move.  

Bending over backwards to try and aim another Gust, he unleashed another attack, and again Chelsae disappeared and evaded the tempest completely.  This time, however, the attack blew farther and bowled over the bouncing Maractus.  It managed to stay on its foot, bending over almost entirely in half and then springing up again with a look of pure anger on its face, green light and its own pink flower petals swirling around its arms as it launched into an environmental war-dance.  The petals swelled to the size of saucers as the Maractus twirled in place, and they circled it mystically, shooting in seemingly slow motion towards the helpless Earthdrake.  Each petal hit him with explosive force, knocking him out of the sand trap and back quite a ways as he screeched in pain.  To add insult to injury, Chelsae materialized behind him and slapped him once more.

As the angry Maractus retreated less whimsically, Earthdrake rolled onto his feet and began to form a solid ball of basic energy in his mouth.  As it neared basketball size, he fired it at Chelsae, who smirked and disappeared for a third time, reappearing behing him again and predictably striking him and darting away.  The Natural Gift stopped, however, and changed its course, chasing Chelsae across two dunes before slamming into her rump and sending her faceplanting into the sand.

The sand cleared itself from the skies and the sun shone brightly once more.


*ROUND THREE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 75%
*Energy:* 58%
*Status:* Rubbing the place where Natural Gift hit her.
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 56%
*Status:* Glad to be able to move, but incredibly sore.​

*Calculations*
Gust- 2% energy (missed)
Faint Attack- 6% damage, 3% energy
Gust- 2% energy (missed)
Faint Attack- 6% damage, 3% energy
Faint Attack- 6% damage, 3% energy
Natural Gift- 8% damage, 5% energy

Maractus' Petal dance- 24% damage

*Notes*
-A Gust hit the Maractus, who used Petal Dance.
-Earthdrake was freed by the force of the Petal Dance.
-Natural Gift couldn't miss.
-No crits.
-6% Sandstorm damage on Chelsae
-Sunny Day is in effect

*Next Round*
Whirlpool attacks next.


----------



## Whirlpool

It's Denryu's turn.

Edit: also technically Petal Dance should have made me hit the cap but not complaining


----------



## The Omskivar

18 for the Faint Attacks and 24 for the Petal Dance = 42% out of a 45% cap.

And yes it is Denryu's turn so I am stupid yes I am.


----------



## Whirlpool

Petal Dance = 120 BP/10 = 12 * 1.25 (STAB) = 16 + 1 (evolution bonus) = 17 + 2 (that's +1 for Maractus' Sp. Atk. and +1 for Trapinch's Sp. Def.) = 19 * 1.5 = ~28.

Unless you don't use base stats, in which case it still should be 25% from the evolution bonus.

Edit: ahah wait i no math


----------



## The Omskivar

I plugged everything into the new calculator Negrek made.  It came out to 24.  And I don't use base stats, no; I figure once I get good enough I might try them, but definitely not yet.


----------



## Eta Carinae

OK Chelsae, relatively simply round, because we have a fairly commanding lead.  *Screech*, *X-Scissor*, then *Chill*.  If he can't be hit for some reason on the first or second actions, *Swords Dance* instead.

*Screech/Swords Dance ~ X-Scissor/Swords Dance ~ Chill*


----------



## Whirlpool

*Dig (down, collapse tunnel) ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake*


----------



## The Omskivar

You'd better hope for Sigilyph or Vibrava to be floating about with those Earthquakes.  Although I suppose they couldn't hit you anyway.

Reffing soonish


----------



## The Omskivar

*ROUND THREE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 75%
*Energy:* 58%
*Status:* Rubbing the place where Natural Gift hit her.
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 56%
*Status:* Glad to be able to move, but incredibly sore.

*ROUND THREE BEGIN*​
A black shape poked out from a dune, followed by a rough-scaled reptilian body.  A Sandile began basking in the sunlight, absorbing heat and resting peacefully.  Chelsae interrupted this picturesque moment with an earsplitting screech, causing the Sandile to jump and snap its jaws indignantly; Earthdrake screwed up his face and tried to block out the noise, shivers running through his body as his body's defenses were damaged as a result of shock.  He scowled and disappeared in a rush of sand, leaving no trace of an entrance behind.

Seeing nothing but a Sandile filling its ears with sand, Chelsae shrugged as best as a Skorupi can and began an ancient dance consisting of sudden, powerful gestures.  Her claws extended and sharpened noticeably, and her movements became sharper and more precise as her potential for destruction doubled.  Suddenly, she felt a rumbling throughout the earth, and the entire desert seemed to shift as she was knocked off of her leg segments.  Feeling a bit tired, she decided to simply stay as she was and rest a while, as the Sandile glared in every direction in an attempt to find the perpetrator.  As Chelsae rested, the earth shook once more, and she was half-buried in sand; as she shook it off, the referee waved his flags.

The Sandile, bruised and shaken, sank back into the sand.

*ROUND FOUR FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 64%
*Status:* Trying to work some sand out from between her tail segments. +2 Attack
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* Underground and happy to be there. -2 Defense​

*Calculations*
Screech- 2% energy
Dig (down)- 4% energy
Swords Dance- 2% energy
Earthquake- 11% damage, 5% energy
Chill- +10% energy
Earthquake- 11% damage, 5% energy

Maractus' Petal dance- 24% damage

*Notes*
-Both Earthquakes hit the Sandile, who couldn't reach Earthdrake.
-No crits.
-Sunny Day is in effect

*Next Round*
Denryu attacks next.


----------



## Whirlpool

why you no attack chelsae sandile?

Though we're technically behind, we've got the momentum back! Let's try to keep it like that and keep spamming that Earthquake. If Chelsae decides to come down to your level, keep on Digging down and Earthquaking (not sure if the whole "double damage if Earthquake hits while foe is underground" thing still applies, but whatever). Somehow, I doubt that you'll know when she Protects, but if you do, then Chill.

*Earthquake/Dig (down)/Chill (x3)*

Poor whoever's out next if this turns into an underground chase.


----------



## The Omskivar

*Denryu* attacks next.


----------



## Whirlpool

...I attacked second last time?


----------



## The Omskivar

...what the fuck am I thinking I do this every round.

Ignore me.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Right, *Faint Attack* again to get down to him (yay no miss dimension warping moves).  I assume he'll start digging down once he sees you, but as you have that gigantic speed advantage you should have no trouble using *Dig* to keep up with him, hopefully preventing him from using Earthquake at all.  If possible, actually hitting him with the *Dig*s would be nice.

And if it's impossible to use Faint Attack to hit him, just *Dig* down to his level.

*Faint Attack/Dig (down) ~ Dig (down)/Dig ~ Dig (down)/Dig*

((In that command string, _Dig (down)_ means no damage, _Dig_ means damage))


----------



## The Omskivar

*ROUND FOUR FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 64%
*Status:* Trying to work some sand out from between her tail segments. +2 Attack
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 24%
*Energy:* 42%
*Status:* Underground and happy to be there. -2 Defense

*ROUND FIVE*​
Another Hippopotas shambled around a large brick of sand from the Relic Castle.  As two more bounded after it, it hid behind the brick until they had passed.  Chelsae watched it casually, then turned her attention to the expanse of sand in front of her.

Judging by the slight depression in the sand in the center of the collapsed dunes, Earthdrake had to be somewhere under there; however, there was no telling how far down he was.  Chelsae clicked her mandibles irritatedly; she hated getting grit in her pincers, but she supposed there was no other option.  She scrambled to the dip in the sand and began to claw her was down until she dropped into a small hole, surprising Earthdrake, who had his back to her.  Startled, the Trapinch burrowed further underground, and Chelsae jumped after him, weaving her tunnel through his in a zig zag pattern and slamming into him when he had stopped.  Earthdrake fell onto his back, then regained control of his own inertia and continued the roll, disappearing into another hole.  Chelsae repeated her maneuver, this time noting the angle of Earthdrake's last tunnel and anticipating the next, using her speed to outpace him, and meeting him at his maximum descent speed, erupting from underneath him.  Earthdrake saw stars in his eyes as his head snapped back against the packed sand of the tunnel, and he slumped to the bottom, dazed and unconscious.

The two Hippopotas returned and tagged their friend, who left his hiding place and chased after them, tripping over his own feet clumsily.

*ROUND FIVE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 44%
*Status:* Chittering triumphantly. +2 Attack
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Earthdrake (Male)
*Ability:* Hyper Cutter
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 34%
*Status:* Knocked out!​

*Calculations*
Dig (down)- 4% energy
Dig (down)- 4% energy
Dig (down)- 4% energy, 12% damage
Dig (down)- 4% energy
Dig (down)- 4% energy, 22% damage (critical)

*Notes*
-A Hippopotas hide-and-seek game was going on.
-The second Dig was a critical hit.
-I really like reffing Skorupi for some reason.
-Sunny Day is in effect.

*Next Round*
-Whirlpool sends out and attacks.
-Denryu attacks.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I should be attacking first, after Whirlpool sends out.


----------



## The Omskivar

I am just

_terrible_

Feh, Whirlpool sends out, Denryu attacks, Whirlpool attacks


----------



## Whirlpool

oh yeah this is a thing!

go go go Scarlet the Sandile!


----------



## Eta Carinae

((Yay 700th post!))

Alright *Chill*, *Dig (up)* (hitting Scarlet if you can reach the surface), then *X-Scissor* if you've come up to the surface, or *Dig (up)* again (trying for damage) if you're not quite back up to the surface.

*Chill ~ Dig (up) ~ Dig (up)/X-Scissor*


----------



## Whirlpool

Chelsae should be ~3 Dig-actions down, so she's pretty much stuck. On the other hand, we're on topside, with double-damage (underground chase whoo) Earthquakes on our side! Fun.

*Earthquake ~ Earthquake ~ Earthquake*


----------



## The Omskivar

As Whirlpool selected her next choice--a female Sandile--a Vibrava flitted about, searching for insects to snack on.  One of its eyes oglied the Sandile warily while the other inspected the underside of the large brick the Hippopotas had previously hid behind.


*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 53%
*Energy:* 44%
*Status:* Chittering triumphantly. +2 Attack
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Looking around for a target.

*ROUND FIVE*​
Chelsae curled her tail around her to serve as a headrest and relaxed a bit, but was shaken back into focus by a tremendous trembling tremor that caved in her entire tunnel network with sand.  On the surface, Chelsae practically danced back and forth, stomping the ground with the left feet, then the right feet, then the left, then the right--it  was a rather jolly scene.  Finally, she let up on the sand, wading through it to find another spot before she accidentally buried herself.  Chelsae struggled to clear a space around her in the engulfing sands, then tediously begam to scrape a new tunnel to the surface.

Topside, Scarlet bounced onto her tail, then flipped backwards to slam the ground with her entire stomach, interrupting Chelsae's efforts about halfway to the surface.  Fortunately, she was in the wrong location on the sand to cave in the tunnel completely, but Chelsae did lose her footing and fall to the bottom again.  She scrambled up the side determinedly, resumed digging, and had almost reached the surface when a third seismic shakedown sent her descending the tunnel again.  This time, she managed to spread her legs and stop her fall about halfway down; next time, she was sure she was going to get to the surface.  Then by God reptilian heads would _roll_.

Finding nothing to eat, the Vibrava zoomed elsewhere.


*ROUND FIVE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 8%
*Energy:* 32%
*Status:* Gonna raise some hell. +2 Attack
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Bouncing around happily.​

*Calculations*
Earthquake- 24% damage, 5% energy
Dig (up)- 4% energy
Earthquake- 24% damage, 5% energy
Dig (up)- 4% energy
Earthquake- 24% damage, 5% energy
Dig (up)- 4% energy

*Notes*
-You are so goddamn lucky you didn't hit like a Darmanitan or a Maractus with all of those Earthquakes.  Vibrava's Levitate negated the damage.
-Chelsae was only two Digs away from the surface, until the tunnels were collapsed.  Then, it took _forever_.
-Sandile aren't incredibly inspiring to ref.
-Second Earthquake cleared the cap, third was obsolete.
-Sunny Day is in effect.

*Next Round*
-Whirlpool attacks.
-Denryu attacks.
-I ref.
-I hope to God I got that right this time.


----------



## Whirlpool

oh right damage caps and arena effects are a thing

Chill for a bit, then Fire Fang. If it missed, then Fire Fang again (shouldn't have to, but safety nets). If Chelsae decides not to surface the second or third actions, Hone Claws twice; whenever she comes up, continue with the Fire Fangs.

*Chill ~ Fire Fang/Hone Claws ~ Fire Fang/Hone Claws*

Also, 5% energy for 24% damage seems incredibly overpowered.


----------



## The Omskivar

Welcome to Negrek's new scale.  It was 12% but underground means double the power.  Which wouldn't make sense to need more energy.  If anything sand is easier to move, but I kept it at 5%.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Well, just *Faint Attack* to get back on the surface (why did I not do that earlier grah).  Then try a *Toxic* (hopefully the speed tie falls in your favour).  And if you're somehow still alive on the third action, *Screech*, or *Toxic* if it failed the first time.

*Faint Attack ~ Toxic ~ Screech/Toxic*


----------



## The Omskivar

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 8%
*Energy:* 32%
*Status:* Gonna raise some hell. +2 Attack
*Item:* Razor Claw

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* Bouncing around happily.

*ROUND SIX*​*

Chelsae panted and slumped a foot or so downwards in her tunnel, tired.  She then dropped completely down, opening an interdimensional portal and exiting forcefully from an identical one on the surface of the dunes.  She rocketed up into the air, landing in a sprawl on the sand and narrowly missing a Sigilyph, whish made a sort of hissing noise and shook its awkward fork-arms indignantly.  The strange Pokemon continued tracing the ancient path its people set it to guard as Chelsae caught sight of Scarlet, curled up and looking content.

Scarlet jumped into action as Chelsae's claws oozed a sickly purple fluid; the Sandile charged the Skorupi, mouth beginning to glow as tiny flames licked her reptilian fangs.  As Chelsae stabbed her claw at the oncoming foe, Scarlet clamped her jaws down on it, forcing fire into the gashes formed by her bite.  Both Pokemon squealed in pain, Chelsae's mandibles skittering madly as the harsh sun intensified the newly-formed burns on her left claw segment.  Scarlet sucked the roof of her mouth, tasting blood, and while she managed to get a decent amount of poison from the stab wound, it had already worked its way into her bloodstream, and was taking its toll on her vitality.  She turned to flare up her next attack, but simply found her opponent unconscious, keeled over from sheer exhaustion.  Denryu recalled his Pokemon as the winds picked up the sands once more, obscuring the now-distant Sigilyph.


ROUND SIX FINISH

TEAM DENRYU
OOO

Chelsae (Female)
Ability: Sniper
Health: 0%
Energy: 25%
Status: Knocked out!
Item: Razor Claw

TEAM WHIRLPOOL
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
Ability: Intimidate
Health: 99%
Energy: 91%
Status: Victorious, though feeling a little ill.  Badly poisoned; 1% this round, 2% next.​

Calculations
Chill- +10% energy
Faint Attack- 3% energy (no damage)
Fire Fang- 13% damage, 4% energy
Toxic- 4% energy

Notes
-Sigilyph flew around this round.  It's like...impossible to hit it at all with anything these people had, as far as I know.
-Critical hit on Fire Fang.
-Fire Fang burned.  Not that it mattered.
-Additional Fire Fangs will cause 1% damage to Scarlet due to irritation of an infected wound.
-Sandstorm is in effect.
-I shouldn't even be allowed to collect payment for this late of a reffing.

Next Round
-Denryu sends out and attacks
-Whirlpool attacks
-I ref.*


----------



## Whirlpool

waitwaitwait

Did Scarlet lose the speed tie (seems kind of obvious but the reffing describes both of the actions occurring at once so I'm rather confused)?


----------



## The Omskivar

Scarlet did lose the Speed tie.  Lately my reffing flavor tends to play with the order of things but yes Chelsae moved first.

EDIT: Also I lied, Sandstorm is in effect, not Sunny Day.


----------



## The Omskivar

A mite early, but only by a couple of hours.  DQ warning for Denryu.


----------



## Eta Carinae

I'll use Preveza, my Horsea, and have her start in the little pond.

Alright, start with *Focus Energy*, then *Agility*, and finish with *Scald*.  If you're taunted on either of the first two actions, switch out your commands for *Scald*, then *Hydro Pump* respectively.  If on the third action you can't hit Scarlet, try a *Dragon Dance*.  If on the first two actions you're taunted and unable to hit Scarlet, conserve energy and use *Water Gun*.

*Focus Energy/Scald/Water Gun ~ Agility/Hydro Pump/Water Gun ~ Scald/Dragon Dance*


----------



## Whirlpool

Fantastic job, Scarlet. Scary Face first to neutralize the effects of Agility, then Sludge Bomb! Do try to get some into that pond; poisoned water is always nice. After that, Facade.

*Scary Face ~ Sludge Bomb ~ Facade*


----------



## The Omskivar

Ampharos tucked Chelsae's Pokeball back into place, his other hand hovering over his remaining Pokemon.  Which one would be best-suited for desert combat?  Of course!  The aquatic one!  He tossed his Pokeball towards the oasis, and with a small splash, Preveza the Horsea appeared in the pond.  She looked around, wide-eyed, until she spotted the wild Sandile lapping up water nearby.  The Sandile spotted her back, and glared; a bit unnerved, Preveza began to paddle towards the opposite shore as the referee waved his flags.

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Squinting to see through the sand.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 99%
*Energy:* 91%
*Status:* Victorious, though feeling a little ill.  Badly poisoned; 1% this round, 2% next.

*ROUND SEVEN*​
Winking nonchalantly at her wild brethren, Scarlet trotted over to the pond and gave a magnificent glare of her own.  Breathing a sigh of relief, Preveza gave a shrill squeal as she turned around to be startled by yet another Sandile--this one clearly more battle-worn and..._hungry_.  Trembling in the water, Preveza swallowed and tried to see her opponent through the sandstorm, which needled her above-water scales.  Where was the weak spot?  Where to hit for massive damage?

Scarlet smirked, seeing her opponent's movement slowed.  Her nictitating membrane cleared some stray sand from her eyes as she convulsed, drawing out every toxin from her innards into her mouth.  Eyes watering from the god-awful taste, she spat a gurgling mass of poison onto her marine opponent, the excess falling into the water and clouding the pond.  Preveza squealed some more, unsure of how this would play out; there wasn't really anywhere to go with no legs.  Instead, she shook the poison off of her head (though she felt some of it seeping in through her orifices) and sprang her tail downwards.  Slowly at first, then with building speed, she continued her rhythmic galloping, taking rapid curves and zooming around the little pond as precisely as she could.  The noxious clouds dissipated in her wake, although she was sure it couldn't be healthy to just charge through them.  When the water was clear, she came to a halt, breathing heavily but feeling like she was _on fire, baby!_

Scarlet growled.  She had thought the poison would be enough to slow her opponent down; instead, the Horsea was just as fast as she had been before, and the poison was gone to boot.  Scarlet took a couple of steps back, then leapt angrily at her foe, clamping down on her back fin and scratching with her claws.  If it were a cartoon, there would be a dust cloud, broken intermittently with emerging body parts.  Instead, there was only a frenzied Sandile, and a Horsea trying to protect her eyes.  Twisting around in protest, Preveza frothed at the mouth, then twitched her fin to throw her opponent directly in front of her face as she blasted a stream of hot water from her snout.

Scarlet gave a raspy cry as she sailed over the pond, coming to rest next to the onlooking Sandile.  As she rubbed her snout with a claw, the wild Pokemon said something _highly inappropriate_ to her, and she slapped him, causing him to storm away huffily.

The sandstorm raged on, and both Pokemon shuddered as their respective poisons coursed through their veins.

*ROUND SEVEN FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Nursing her wounds and hoping the water is safe. Lightly poisoned, 1%/round.  Energy: focused.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 75%
*Status:* Daring that Sandile to say that again.  Badly poisoned; 2% this round, 3% next.​
*Calculations*
Scary Face- 2% energy
Focus Energy- 4% energy
Sludge Bomb- 7% damage, 6% energy
Agility- 3% energy
Facade- 13% damage, 8% energy
Scald- 13% damage, 6% energy

Sandstorm- 6% damage on Preveza

*Notes*
-A sleazy Sandile was hanging around this round, but no attacks hit it.
-Sludge Bomb lost 1% damage because of the part focused on the water.
-Agility-swimming through the poison clouds mixed them into the water enough to dilute them.
-Swimming around really fast in poison-clouded water, in addition to a very near miss on Sludge Bomb's poison roll, lightly poisoned Preveza.
-Scald did not burn.
-Sandstorm is still in effect.
-According to the arena, Horsea uses 1.5x energy for everything now.
-Whirlpool commands next.
-Welcome back guys!


----------



## Whirlpool

It's good to be back :')

Nice job, Scarlet! We're gonna try to limit Preveza's visibility as much as possible with a *Sand Tomb*. Combined with the Sandstorm already up and the fact that you blend in pretty well already, that'll hopefully lower her accuracy a few notches. If she Protects the first action, *Toxic* the pond. If that won't work either, just *Chill* out. Next, you're going to want to *Snarl* to weaken those nasty Hydro Pumps and Scalds a little, then *Earth Power* to finish up. Try to stay as far away from the pond as possible to make aiming even more difficult for her!

If she Protects the second or third actions, *Rock Tomb* around the oasis to try to create as good a barrier as you can between you two, and shift Snarl down an action if possible. 

*Sand Tomb/Toxic/Chill ~ Snarl/Rock Tomb ~ Earth Power/Rock Tomb/Snarl*


----------



## Eta Carinae

I second that!

Alright Preveza, let's start off by taking advantage of that lowered priority and trying a *Hydro Pump*.  Next, if that Sand Tomb did work in water, use *Twister*, which should get rid of that sand on its way to Scarlet.  If you can see fine, another *Hydro Pump* seems fitting.  Finally, if you used Twister on the second action, or if your first action missed, *Hydro Pump*.  If you used Hydro Pump on both actions, take a break and *Chill*.  You will have done enough.

*Hydro Pump ~ Twister/Hydro Pump ~ Hydro Pump/Chill*


----------



## The Omskivar

*ROUND SEVEN FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 79%
*Energy:* 87%
*Status:* Nursing her wounds and hoping the water is safe. Lightly poisoned, 1%/round.  Energy: focused.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 84%
*Energy:* 75%
*Status:* Daring that Sandile to say that again.  Badly poisoned; 2% this round, 3% next.

*ROUND EIGHT*​
Rhythmically, just as bizarre as before, the same Sigilyph hovered in from the horizon, tracing its instinctual path once more.

Gritting her teeth through the poison, Scarlet waited to see what her opponent would do.  She squinted through the sand, and immediately regretted even looking in that direction when an ungodly powerful blast of water hit her directly in the face, sending her flying backwards into the palm tree.  Gasping for air, she kicked up sand frantically, attempting to trap her opponent underneath it, but it fell short, settling slowly onto the bed of the oasis' pond.  The raging sand emulating her seething rage, Scarlet glared at her opponent, letting out a guttural, terrifying snarl.  The malice behind the sound rattled Preveza to her very bones, and she shuddered, then squirted another jet of water at the Sandile, though this one wasn't nearly as potent as the last.

Scarlet shouldered the brunt of the water, letting it wash the sand from her scales.  She reared up on her hind legs, then slammed her front claws into the ground with a bark.  Beneath Preveza, in the pond, the packed sand erupted upward, clouding the water and stinging like _hell_ on soft Horsea scales.  Tumbling over, Preveza swam out a little bit, then tried to relax, treading water as lazily as possible.

The Sigilyph disappeared over the horizon as the sand cleared and the sun shone down, almost distracting the battlers from their infected founds.

*ROUND EIGHT FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 57%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Feeling refreshed. Lightly poisoned, 1%/round.  -1 Sp.Atk. Energy: focused.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Status:* Enjoying the warm sun on her slicked scales.  Badly poisoned; 3% this round, 4% next.​
*Calculations*
Hydro Pump- 26% damage (critical), 9% energy
Sand Tomb- missed, 1% energy
Snarl- 6% damage, 3% energy
Hydro Pump- 15% damage, 9% energy
Earth Power- 9% damage, 4% energy
Chill- 10% energy recovered

Sandstorm- 6% damage on Preveza

*Notes*
-The Sigilyph came back!
-The first Hydro Pump was a critical hit.
-Sand Tomb missed, but couldn't hit the Sigilyph.
-Hydro Pump had somewhere around 70 accuracy accounting for the sand, natural camouflage and distance, but did not miss.
-Earth Power did not lower Sp.Def.  I also took 1% damage off because of the water.
-Sunny Day is now in effect.
-Ampharos commands next.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Atta girl, Preveza!  Let's keep pouring it on!

*Scald*, *Brine*, *Hydro Pump*.  If you can't hit him for whatever reason, *Curse*.
*
Scald/Curse ~ Brine/Curse ~ Hydro Pump/Curse*


----------



## Whirlpool

Sunny Day <3

*Snarl* again, then *Foul Play*. That way, burns won't matter! Finally, *Substitute (15%)* to hopefully get a good start for next round. 

*Snarl ~ Foul Play ~ Substitute (15%)*

Also, don't critical hits only deal 1.5x damage in Gen VI? I might be completely confused, though, haha.

Edit: I forgot about Sniper, ignore me.


----------



## The Omskivar

Sniper's current mechanics give a flat 10% extra crit damage.  Otherwise, I have no idea, I've never played Gen VI.  ASB crit mechanics as they currently stand are an additional base damage of the attack, though.


----------



## The Omskivar

*ROUND EIGHT FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 57%
*Energy:* 79%
*Status:* Feeling refreshed. Lightly poisoned, 1%/round.  -1 Sp.Atk. Energy: focused.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 40%
*Energy:* 67%
*Status:* Enjoying the warm sun on her slicked scales.  Badly poisoned; 3% this round, 4% next.

*ROUND NINE*​
Soft, shuffling footsteps announced the arrival of a hurried-looking Sandshrew, who started digging shallow trenches nearby.  After burrowing for a foot or two, it would stop, sniff the air a moment, then trundle over to another patch of sand and repeat.

Assured that the wild Pokemon was no immediate threat, Scarlet sneered and gave a glottal growl to preclude her sudden, boisterous snarl.  The raw negative emotion behind the attack startled Preveza, who fumbled a bit before spouting a stream of steamy water at the source of the noise.  Foam and hot water dripped from her snout as she watched the steam dissipate to see Scarlet's scales glistening as her attack continued to run down them.  The Sandile shook lightly, then neatly snapped her entire body to throw the rest of the water off in an impressive burst.  Preveza blinked, then arched her eyes at Scarlet, snorting forcefully.

The Horsea charged at her opponent with a burst of speed, galloping through the pond in a blind fury that she herself didn't quite understand.  All she knew was that her opponent's continued nonchalance was infuriating--but Scarlet was prepared for her bumrush, and gave a sharp yap-type noise as she threw sand into Preveza's eyes.  Preveza cried out in surprise, and her eyes stung as her beeline ran askew.  She faceplanted in the sand at the edge of the pond, slipping slowly backwards into the water as she let out a soft moan.  When she resurfaced, her eyes clean, Scarlet was grinning at her--no, _laughing_ at her.

That.  Was.

*IT.*

In true anime-battling style, a red anger vein appeared on Preveza's forehead as she stuck her snout in the water and began to suck it in.  Drawing from her own body's salt, she let her attack out in one burst with a scream.  Less of a stream than a violent liquid buckshot, the salty, sandy water collided with its target, getting in her nose, her ears, seeping into her numerous wounds.  Her easygoing facade shattered, Scarlet cried out in tortured pain as the most painful water she had yet experienced wreaked its havoc.

This was how she was going to die.  Nothing could be worse than what she had just experienced.  When it was over, she was amazed at her own consciousness.  That could _not_ happen again.  Quickly, hurriedly, gasping for breath as her whole body stung, she scooped the sand around her into a pile and tried to stay calm enough to imbue it with some of her own life force.  The sand on the top of the pile began to crawl across it, then the sand underneath that, until it had built itself into a smaller Sandile.  Turning back to her opponent, Scarlet attempted a defiant growl, but only managed a sort of aggravated purr.  Her vision began to lose focus.

Preveza smiled (don't ask me how a Horsea smiles).  She sucked in more water and let one final blast of water loose at the teetering Sandile.  The sand-Sandile leapt in front of the attack with an air of unsettling glee.  Immediately, the entire head was vaporized in the pressurized stream, except for the bottom jaw, which jutted out uselessly from its neck.  A moment later, as the referee waved his flag, it crumbled horrifyingly back into its original shape of useless sand, as Scarlet's vision clouded over and she succumbed to her wounds and infections.

The Sandshrew gave a chirp of delight as it held up its unearthed Quick Claw, then disappeared...quickly.

*ROUND NINE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 39%
*Energy:* 58% (Chills remaining: 2)
*Status:* Squeaking happily. Lightly poisoned, 1%/round.  -2 Sp.Atk. Energy: focused.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Scarlet (Female)
*Ability:* Intimidate
*Health:* 0%
*Energy:* 52%
*Status:* Knocked out!​
*Calculations*
Snarl- 6% damage, 3% energy
Scald- 8% damage, 6% energy
Foul Play- 11% damage, 4% energy
Brine- 15% damage, 4% energy
Substitute- 15% damage (self), 8% energy
Hydro Pump- 9% damage, 9% energy

*Notes*
-This round a Sandshrew was wandering about.
-I gave Scald an extra 10% burn chance in the sun, but it still didn't roll.
-Foul Play was..._really_ hard to flavor.
-Added a Chill counter.
-Poison knocked Scarlet out at the end of the round.
-Sunny Day is still in effect.
-Whirlpool sends out and attacks
-Ampharos attacks
-I ref!


----------



## Eta Carinae

Curses, it looks like you added stats for a Curse that did not happen in the end of round summary.


----------



## The Omskivar

Oh god I did do that

not anymore


----------



## Whirlpool

Let's go with Sharplight! We gotta go all out with *Thunderbolt (x3)* (sorry Omski). If Preveza Protects, *Calm Mind*. If she uses Double Team, *Shock Wave* to find the real one. 

*Thunderbolt/Calm Mind/Shock Wave (x3)*


----------



## Eta Carinae

Good work Preveza, you'll be a Seadra before you know it!

*Flash Cannon ~ Disable ~ Toxic*


----------



## The Omskivar

Whirlpool considered his options, squinting through the sunlight.  Decidedly, he threw a Pokeball, and out popped Sharplight the Ralts.  He and Preveza sized each other up, and when the Trainers had issued their commands, The Omskivar waved his flags to kick things off.

*ROUND NINE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 39%
*Energy:* 58% (Chills remaining: 2)
*Status:* Squeaking happily. Lightly poisoned, 1%/round.  -2 Sp.Atk. Energy: focused.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Sharplight (Male)
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Health:* 100%
*Energy:* 100%
*Status:* Happy to have a big green helmet over his eyes in this sun.

*ROUND TEN*​
The Sandshrew reappeared with its Quick Claw, apparently bored with it again.  It wandered aimlessly around the sands, kicking at dunes to find another hidey-hole.  Preveza saw Sharplight watching it, and took the opportunity to strike.

As Preveza reared her face to the sky, a white-gray ball of energy began to form in her snout.  It expanded until its diameter was limited by the confines of the Horsea from whence it came, then burst forth in a brilliant beam of light as Preveza lowered her head.  The beam struck Sharplight directly in the head, his red horns and green helmet throwing the light in a dazzling display as he cried out in pain.  Shaking his head, he focused for a moment as sparks crackled from his horns.  With a shout, he sent a bolt of lightning at Preveza, who shuddered as the electricity coursed through her squishy body.

That was _awful_.  Can't have _that_ again.  The Horsea shook her head to clear it, then concentrated on her opponent.  If only she could get inside his head...and there it is!  Like a psychic hacker, Preveza twisted the neural pathway connected to Sharplight's Thunderbolt.  _That_ should slow him down.

Sharplight poised himself to attack once more, then found that he couldn't.  Strange...he knew what he was supposed to do, but his energies weren't responding.  What were his other options?  Calm Mind?  Shock Wave?  Wait--that was almost like a Thunderbolt.  Better than nothing, at least.  His front headhorn glowed yellow, then fired an electric pulse, which darted eerily side to side as it steadily flew towards Preveza.  The Water-type's eyes widened fearfully, and she tried to twist out of the way, but convulsed as the electricity coursed through her again.

Twisting in agony, Preveza felt like she was going to throw up.  Then, she remembered her commands, and doubled over, hacking with purpose this time, until she fired a foul-smelling blob of _gross_ at Sharplight.  The Ralts quivered as the revolting fluid dripped down his helmet and onto his tiny white body.  Preveza grinned (mostly with her eyes), then heaved again as the poison in her own body seemed to grow..._angrier_.  She looked around quizzically for any aggravating factor, then squealed in pain as another shock wave tore into her.

The Sandshrew looked around, and once it was satisfied that no one would find its treasure, it left.

*ROUND NINE FINISH*

*TEAM DENRYU*
OOO

Preveza (Female)
*Ability:* Sniper
*Health:* 15%
*Energy:* 40% (Chills remaining: 2)
*Status:* Wishing she was made of rubber (even if Sharplight isn't made of glue). Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% next round).  -2 Sp.Atk. Energy: focused.
*Item:* Dragon Scale

*TEAM WHIRLPOOL*
OOO

Sharplight (Male)
*Ability:* Synchronize
*Health:* 92%
*Energy:* 85%
*Status:* _Get out of my head, Charles!_ Badly poisoned (1% this round, 2% next round). Thunderbolt Disabled (two more actions)​
*Calculations*
Flash Cannon- 7% damage, 6% energy
Thunderbolt- 11% damage, 7% energy
Disable- 6% energy
Shock Wave- 6% damage, 4% energy
Toxic- 6% energy
Shock Wave- 6% damage, 4% energy

*Notes*
-This round a Sandshrew was wandering about.  Again.
-Extra energy cost for everyone!  YOU get extra energy cost!  And YOU get extra energy cost!
-No Sp.Def drops or paralysis.
-Dragon Scale was taken into effect, and shaved 1% off of each Electric attack.
-Disable was a bit odd to ref; I decided that Sharplight, as a Psychic type, is intelligent enough, and the attacks are similar enough, that he substituted Shock Wave for Thunderbolt.
-Similarly, the mental block won't last more than two more actions because of Sharplight's Psychic mental resilience.  Also three seems like a good number because there is no number or range in the database.
-Sharplight's Synchronize poisoned Preveza as well; this elevated her poisoning to Toxic poisoning.
-Sunny Day is still in effect.
-Ampharos attacks
-Whirlpool attacks
-I ref!


----------



## Eta Carinae

Alright Preveza, you're almost home.  Let's not be boring this round, we'll mix it up a little bit.

*Scald ~ Flash Cannon ~ Ice Beam*


----------



## The Omskivar

Late *DQ warning for Whirlpool*, you have 48 hours.


----------



## The Omskivar

aaaaand *Whirlpool is disqualified.*  The winner is *Ampharos!*

Ampharos gets $24, I get $15, and Whirlpool gets nothing :(  Good battle guys!  I had a lot of fun.  Ampharos, this battle isn't actually in the database so I'm pretty sure you'll have to claim your prize manually in the bank.


----------



## Eta Carinae

That's a shame, but it is what is.  I get a Drapion and a Seadra out of it, that's cool!  Thanks Omski, it was a fun battle!


----------



## The Omskivar

Aaaaagh I forgot to mention the EXP!  Umm Chelsea gets 2 EXP, Earthdrake gets 1 EXP, Preveza gets 2 EXP, Scarlet gets 2 EXP, aaaaand Sharplight gets 1 EXP

And thank you two!  I had a blast reffing this


----------

